

Someone Is Trying The Pets.com Idea Again - rradu
http://www.businessinsider.com/petflow-startup-2011-1

======
jdp23
With a couple of a key differences. For one: "PetFlow might not offer insanely
low prices, but they're making a profit on each order they ship and are
projecting to break even by the end of the year." And also, they don't appear
to have a sock puppet.

